

How digital technology is destroying your mind - testrun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/healine-here/2015/02/13/a78172e0-855e-11e4-9534-f79a23c40e6c_story.html

======
zorrb
The article is just a review for a book.

I've never read the book mentioned but if this is a topic you're interested in
I'd highly recommend, 'The Shallows' by Nicholas Carr.

